# Problem in memory overclocking of gtx 960



## Knight2A4 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Need Experts advice related to a problem overclocking asus strix gtx 960 4 GB model. The problem is that GPU-Z shows that core clock incremental accurately but when I increase memory clock in only shows half increment.

I had previously i owned gigabyte Hd 7750 while i tried to OC it i came across a video on youtube in which the author recommended to increase 5 Mhz on core n parallelly increasing 15 Mhz on memory then stress test it with a GPU stress tool.  
I was able to achieve stable 18.25% OC on core & 20% OC on memory. 

So now when i upgraded i used the same method core clock increase shows accurately by gpu-z but when i increase memory clock with tool such as after burner it only shows 7 mhz OC instead of 15 Mhz and so i fear that this would only bottle neck the core clock incremental. resulting in insignificant o.C with on actual performance improvement specially when gtx 960 is said to be a Overclockers dream card.   

Any help is appreciated & Thanks in advance.


----------



## Negi89765 (Jul 20, 2015)

Don,t  know about it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 23, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need Experts advice related to a problem overclocking asus strix gtx 960 4 GB model. The problem is that GPU-Z shows that core clock incremental accurately but when I increase memory clock in only shows half increment.
> 
> ...



I will try it out and let you know. 

Looping in [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2015)

What tool are you using to overclock ?
Asus Strix GPUs come bundled with their own overclocking tool.
I lover overclocking, but haven't tried it yet on my 960.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 23, 2015)

he mentioned he was using MSI AFB.. 

i have it installed too. will use it and update.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2015)

Vram opperates in quad channel in GDDR5, some programs like GPUZ read the mem clock speed before any doubling. The Afterburner reading doubles it once. In reality GDDR5 card memory operates at double that again, effectively quadruple the base speed.
Average observed core clocks for the 960s/970s seems to be in the 1500-1550s, and mem clocks vary more with a average of 7900-8000.

What I mean to say is that MSI Afterburner shows the memory clockspeed of 1/2 the effective clockspeed, which also happens to be 2x the real clockspeed.. For example, i my GPU's memory is clocked at an effective 7.8 Ghz, MSI Afterburner shows my memory clockspeed as 3900


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 23, 2015)

But does GPU-Z shows half of that what is increased. Please Try n report back.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> But does GPU-Z shows half of that what is increased. Please Try n report back.



I dont need tryin. i know it does


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thakx for conforming now will try to over clock the gpu


----------

